# Nicks 2009 September Showdown Fishing Tourney



## treylermade (May 12, 2009)

<P align=center>*NICKS 2009 SEPTEMBER SHOWDOWN *<P align=center>*FISHING TOURNAMENT*<P align=center>*SATURDAY - SEPTEMBER 12, 2009*<P align=center>*ENTRY FEE - $50.00 *<P align=center>*NICKS SEAFOOD RESTAURANT*<P align=center>*7585 HWY 20 W*<P align=center>*FREEPORT, FL 32439*<P align=center>*CONTACT TREY NICK AT 850.835-2222 OR 850.830.6161*


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Had a blast in this tournament last year. Keep the tournaments coming Trey!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone fishing this? I am seriously considering it. Its gonna be WINDY on saturday though.


----------

